# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Rus istilası devrinde özbek (türkistan) türkleri

## ceydaaa

19. asrın ortalarında çarlık Rusyasının hem Avrupada hem de Türkistanda yayılma ihtirası içinde olduğu görülür. 
Rusyanın bu siyasetine karşı çıkan İngiltere ve Fransa Avrupa ve Orta Doğuda Rus ilerleyişinin önüne geçmek istemektedir. Osmanlı sayesinde 1853  1856 arasında Kırım Savaşıyla bu politikaya dur denmiş ise de Rusyanın Orta Asyada ilerleyişine dur diyen olmamıştır ve buradaki Türkler sahipsiz bırakılmıştır. Bu durumu iyi değerlendiren Ruslar Orta Asyanın işgali için gerekli tüm hazırlıkları yapmış Irgız ve Turgay Nehirleri boyunca Türklere ait pek çok kaleyi alarak Aral Gölü kıyılarında da önemli mevkiler inşa etmişlerdir. Türkistanın işgali için stratejik ehemmiyeti olan Akmescit Kalesinin mutlaka alınması gerekiyordu. Ruslar büyük mücadelelerden sonra kaleyi zorda olsa alabilmeyi başarmışlar ve istila hazırlıklarına devam etmişlerdir. Ancak Kırım Harbinin patlak vermesiyle ve mağlup olmalarıyla istila planları ertelenmiştir. Ruslar Kırım Savaşında mağlup olmalarına rağmen İngiltere  Fransa  Osmanlıların yanlış Kafkas politikaları sonucu Ruslar Kafkasyayı tamamen kontrol altına alabilmişlerdir. İşte Rusların Kafkas hakimiyeti Türkistan üzerine yapılacak istilada kolaylaştırıcı rol oynamıştır. Türkistan hanlıkları, maalesef Osmanlı Devletinin tavsiyelerinin aksine dostluk ve beraberlikten uzak bir devir yaşıyorlardı. Buhara ile Hivenin Merv bölgesi hakimiyeti için yaptıkları uzun mücadelenin arkasından bu sefer Buhara ile Hokand arasında başlayan manasız rekabet ve birbirlerinin iç işlerine karışma hareketleri başladı. Kapılarına kadar gelip dayanan Rus istilasına karşı birlikte mücadele yerine kendi aralarında çekişmeleri Türkistan Türklerinin en büyük yanlışı ve talihsizlikleri olmuştur. Rusların Buharayı Hokanda karşı destekler görünmesi Hokandda bir grubun Buhara hakimiyetini istemesi Emir Muzafferettinin bir kısım Hokand arazisini işgal etmesine ve Buharaya ilhak etmesine yol açtığı gibi Rus işgalinden önce enerjilerini tüketerek zayıf düşmelerine sebep olmuştur. Diplomatik ve askeri hazırlıklarını tamamlayan Ruslar, harp için bahaneyi bulmakta da güçlük çekmediler. Rus  Çin hududunda keşif yapmak maksadıyla 1 Mayıs 1864te Türkistan ve Evliya  Ata kasabalarına iki Rus seferi tertiplendi. Bu Rus seferleri Hokand hükümeti tarafından şiddetle protesto edilince Rusya ile Hokand arasında savaş başlamış oldu. 4 Ekim 1864te birinci savaşı kaybeden Ruslar ikinci savaşta galip gelerek şehri zapt etmişlerdir. 9 Mayıs 1865te de Taşkenti kuşatan Ruslar 23 Haziran 1865 gecesi şehre girebilmişlerdir. Uzun süre direndikleri için Türklerin çoğu katledilmiştir. Taşkentin düşmesi demek Hokand Hanlığının sonu demekti. Nitekim öylede oldu. 24 Haziran 1865te Rusların hazırladığı bir antlaşma ile Hokand Hanlığı Rus nüfuzuna dahil edildi. 
Bu gelişmelerden sonra Türkistanın kaderiyle ilgili olarak Rus başkenti Petersburgda bir seri toplantılar yapılmakta ve önemli kararlar alınmaktaydı. Alınan bu kararlara göre, Rusların o ana kadar Türkistandaki işgal ettikleri bütün ülkeleri Rusyaya ilhak ettiklerini ilan ettiler (Ağustos 1866). 1867de de Rus çarı Türkistan genel valiliğinin kurulduğunu ve valiliğe de General Kaufmanın getirildiğini bildiren bir kararı imzaladı. 2 Haziran 1868de Ruslar; Urgut ve Katta  Kurganı alarak Buhara kuvvetlerini ağır bir yenilgiye uğratmıştır. Çaresiz kalan Buhara emiri daha önce kabul etmediği şartları şimdi kabul etmek zorunda kalmıştır. 
Bu antlaşmanın şartlarına göre: Buhara 500.000 ruble harp tazminatı ödeyecek o ana kadar Rusların işgal ettiği Buhara toprakları (Buharanın 2/3si) Rus işgalinde kalacak ve Buhara emirinin kontrol ettiği yerlerde başta ticaret olmak üzere her türlü Rus faaliyeti serbest olacaktı. Böylece Türkistan Türklerinin varlıklarını müstakil olarak devam ettirdikleri Hokand Hanlığından sonra Buhara emirliğide Ruslar tarafından işgal edilmiş oluyordu. Şimdi aynı acı akibetle karşılaşma sırası Hive Hanlığında idi. 
Rusların Türkistan ülkelerine hakim olmalarında en büyük engeli her zaman Hive Hanlığı teşkil etmişti. Çünkü coğrafi konumu ve kurulduğu yer itibariyle düşürülmesi zor bir yerdi. Defalarca denenmiş ama her seferinde Ruslar yenilgiye uğratılmıştı.
Hivenin işgali için gerekli hazırlıklara başlayan Ruslar, bu hazırlıkları dört koldan Hive üzerine yürüyüşe geçtiler (Mart 1873). 
Hive Hanı Muhammet Rasim Hanın sulh çağrılarını dinlemeyen Ruslar Mayıs sonlarında Hive kuvvetlerini yenerek hanlığın başkenti Hiveyi kuşattıkları Muhammet Rasim Hanın son barış isteğini de ret eden Ruslar Hive şehrini zaptettiler. Bu olaylar esnasında başkenti bıkmadan savunan Yamud Türkmenleri geri çekilerek Rus hakimiyetine girmeyi reddettiler. Bunun üzerine Rus kuvvetleri harekete geçerek tarihin en kirli soykırımlarından birini yaparak; binlerce çoluk  çocuk, kadın  ihtiyar demeden Türkmenleri barbarca imha etmiştir. Hive Hanlığı bir Rus vassali haline getirilerek 2.200.000 ruble gibi son derece ağır bir harp tazminatını zorla Türkmenlere ve Hivelilere ödettirdi. Hivenin istilası ve ağır tazminat ve yaptırımlar Hive Hanlığı ahalisini çok fakir düşürmüş ve uzun yıllar kendilerine gelememişlerdir. 
Hivenin istilası ile Orta Asyaya hemen hemen hakim olan Rusları tedirgin eden yegane engel, 1860ta henüz istiklallerine kavuşmuş olan Türkmenler kalıyordu. 
Türkistandaki Türk Hanlıklarının bu kadar kolayca ve kısa zamanda Rus istilasına boyun eğmelerinin en önemli sebebi: merkezi bir idari yapı yerine parçalanmış 3  4 devlet halinde yaşamalarıydı. Ayrıca birlik ve beraberlik anlayışından uzak olmaları, sürekli birbirleriyle uğraşmaları sonucunda kendilerini güçsüz ve zayıf düşürmeleri, fakirlik ve cehalet gibi sebepler ve ayrıca disiplinsiz ve dağınık bir yapıya sahip olmaları; sayıca az olmalarına karşın iyi disiplinize olmuş, savaş sanatında usta ve gerekli askeri teçhizata sahip Ruslar karşısında kolaylıkla erimelerine neden olmuştur.

----------

